# Letter to  client



## Levi6588 (Jul 6, 2010)

I want to thank you for your interest in our product. I am enclosing a diagram that shows how many parts the product has and the many ways it can be modified for your purposes.  If you have any questions, please let us know as soon as possible so that we can get right on it.  We appreciate your business and hopefully we can continue to serve you. Call us at 1 (310) 965-8582 and ask for Mark Chasis, he will be your service technician specialist and will be able to contact our production unit in order make the changes as soon as possible and email you will the pictures of the changes as soon as it is complete.  


Please check this letter and if there are any changes that I can make to it to make it sound any better?


----------



## The Backward OX (Jul 6, 2010)

It’s difficult to make suggestions because you seem to have two different categories of people to whom you are writing. With your opening sentence you appear to be writing to a prospective customer. Later, with your “We appreciate your business” you could be writing to an existing customer. 

There’s many ways the letter can be improved, but until you clarify the above confusion, it’s impossible to outline anything.


----------



## Levi6588 (Jul 6, 2010)

It is to an existing customer, sorry.


----------



## The Backward OX (Jul 6, 2010)

Thank you for your interest in our (name of product). We have enclosed a(n exploded?) parts diagram showing the many ways the (name of product) can be modified for your purposes. If you have any questions, please let us know as soon as possible. 

You can call us at 1 (310) 965-8582 and ask for Mark Chasis, who will be your service technician specialist. He will liaise with our production unit regarding any changes you may require and will email you pictures of any changes as soon as they are completed.

We appreciate your business and hopefully can continue to serve you.


----------



## Levi6588 (Jul 6, 2010)

*Thank you...*

so much for your help I could not think of a word that would be so well put in the place of those extra words..........yes...thanks again. I was trying to make a form letter.


----------



## The Backward OX (Jul 6, 2010)

Just part of the service.:wink:


----------

